# YANKEE BOTTLE CLUB- KEENE NH



## cookie (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this group still active ?


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 3, 2011)

Barely! I am a member, and try to make the meetings... but (as with many clubs) we need new collectors to rejuvenate this organization. It is actually something that I am going to work on in the next year. Personally, I would like to see a some of the clubs that are "just hanging on" combine with other local clubs to create some excitement. Or are bottle clubs simply going by the wayside? Opinions?

 Mike


----------



## cookie (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to get together with other collectors and talk bottles...I would make the drive to Keene , maybe every other month ?  I think it would be a lot of fun and a way to  meet new people and learn more about the hobby.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 3, 2011)

Cookie, The club meets every first Wednesday of the month at the Cheshire Historical Society. Let me know if you decide to go, and I will make sure that I am there. There is also a very nice collection of New England glass there, and a reference library. It would be a great place to chat about bottle and network with other collectors. Email me anytime for info. Hope to see you there!  Mike


----------

